# Roadmaster headlight ??'s



## sprobbiano (Jun 30, 2006)

Same as in the general post

I am looking for info on the original/proper wiring of a Cleveland Welding/Roadmaster headlight. The headlight I am working with is post war but I think it is the same prewar.
I can figure out how to make it work but I am trying to redo it so it resembles the original. A pic or the internals would be great! 
I am also looking to see how the internal reflector is secured within the body of the headlight.
thanx steve


----------

